# Association



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Ive been Wanting to create a organization for preservation & inspections 
We can provide ,members Discounts on materials,Networking,Link & Lead Share,etc kind of like NAMFS but actually for the contractors with Reasonable membership,a place to voice you opinion.Maybe an advocate so to speak. If anyone might be interested in discussing it Let me know i have the web knowledge.Anyone have any thought or ideas about what we can do and try to band together?Anyone Interested in being a board member etc?
:thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone already beat you to it...

http://www.naarpiinternational.org/


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Someone already beat you to it...
> 
> http://www.naarpiinternational.org/


 
What does that matter?
Maybe UFI will do it better?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

What about the Guild??.... NPPG?....


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a different concept and view of things.I wouldn't be doing it to charge 115.00 per company for a 8x11 pice of paper that means nothing.I have Ideas that are far above the rest I'm talking about what they have plus.im not going to explain it all until its setup.ill have a website domain name tonight


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

unless you can make companies pay higher pricing and make the ones not paying pay what good would it be,you can express opinions and views here


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Best of luck to you. You will find few people willing to help and a ton of people expecting you to do everything for them....


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Best of luck to you. You will find few people willing to help and a ton of people expecting you to do everything for them....


I can see what you mean.Thats why im leaning more towards a facebook for preservation guys possibly.Tons of ideas to think about.:whistling2:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

looking for a domain? I hear foreclosurepedia.org will be available for purchase soon. :sad:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> looking for a domain? I hear foreclosurepedia.org will be available for purchase soon. :sad:


I see he is calling it quits eh?... :notworthy:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> looking for a domain? I hear foreclosurepedia.org will be available for purchase soon. :sad:


I kind of like having the Jessie venture of preservation.Every time i see something on his site i hear sifi music. lol jk :thumbup:


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

I would be interested there is alot we can do to help vendors in field Everything from a voice to buying power and insurances.P/M me so we can discuss thx


----------

